# Decor/Care and Cleaning Ideas?



## Nutty (May 16, 2017)

Hey everyone! It's been about 2 months now since my 4 little button quails hatched. I originally had them all together in a "rabbit cage plastic bottomed thingy" until I realized they were very unhappy. Luckily a friend of mine had a 65 gallon tank he didn't need so I took the opportunity! I have a imitation sunlight bulb and a heat bulb I turn on occasionally for them. But here they are! 2 males, and 2 females.......







I do have a couple questions. I know you're supposed to separate couples from each other, but no matter what I do, one male keeps pacing and fighting everyone! Even his mate! I held her this morning to find that her eye was somewhat irritated probably from him beating her....

When I clean the tank, would pure white distilled vinegar on the inside kill bacteria?

Is it too late to teach them how to use a nipple/different water feeder? The bowl gets dirty within hours.


Thank You!


----------

